# Nap time already?



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

It's only noon lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey! I'm giving serious consideration to stretching out on the couch too. Waking up every couple of hours during the night doesn't do a whole lot for energy levels.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Oh I soooooo miss naptime. My darling girl used to take 3-4 hour naps...until she was 3 and I took her paci away. She punished me by stopping the naps lol/ Only time she takes a nap now is if she is sick. Naptime is when I got everything I needed to do done.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Mine stopped taking naps by the time she was two. At least you got an extra year.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Joejoe usually doesn't take naps anymore. But sometimes when he takes his adhd medicine it bogs him down


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Isn't it strange how sometimes it doesn't do that but other times it's like being hit in the head with a hammer?

At least he had a great friend to share his nap with.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

1 Week from tomorrow school starts. I'm so excited lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, there is no doubt mom is looking forward to the start of a new school year, how does the student feel about it?

I swear they're starting school earlier and earlier every year. There are a couple here that started two weeks ago.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lexi is excited. She has been bored this summer without all her friends. And Joejoe still wants to stay home with me but he did great last year so I'm sure he will do great again. I think once he gets into the swing of things again he won't be so anxious.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Joejoe acts like such an angel at school. He's so quiet and does his work and at home he's practically bouncing off the walls lol. I think it's partly because at their school they still do spanking. They have to have your permission though and of course I said no. But I think Joejoe sees other kids going to the principles office getting paddled that I think it scares him into being really good at school


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Or could it be that the school is doing a very good job for kids like JoeJoe, keeping him engaged enough that his adhd isn't interfering with his day? It would be nice to believe that.

I didn't realize you had two kids since your son is the one who keeps you on your toes so much.


----------

